# Carb count for Tesco pasta, befuddled



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all

I don't cook pasta often and I've just come across something on a packet of tesco fresh pasta that has me confused in the extreme.  It is entirely possible I'm just being stupid but the packet says there's 33g of carb per 100g dry weight.  This would make half a packet about 55g.  However it says the carbs for half a bag cooked is 97g of carb.  I appreciate that the cooked weight is heavier because it takes on water but it should still have the same amount of actual carb for the entire bag shouldn't it.  

Basically if you use the dry weight the entire bag is 116g of carb but using the cooked info the entire bag would be 200g.  I don't care which it is I just don't want to use the wrong bolus, mostly because I want my mini tiramisu   Am I being stupid?


----------



## MacG3 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd do anything for a tiramisu 

Sorry I can't help, I get so confused with what the food manufacturers suggested servings, many times they're not even divisible by the number of items in a packet.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 3, 2014)

Are they allowing for sauce on the cooked one at all?

We normally use dried pasta and I've never read the packet, Carbs and Cals says just divide the cooked weight of the pasta (without sauce) by 3, and that seems to work for us.  Which seems to agree with your uncooked info.  I can't imagine that there's a huge difference between fresh and dried pasta!

Just looked on my packet of (dried) Tesco pasta, and it says the following:

As sold 100g = 73g carb
As sold portion 75g = 54.8g carb
(so those two are the same)
Then it says:
75g uncooked weight = 170g when cooked
170/54.8 = 3.1 therefore my method of weighing the cooked pasta and dividing by 3 is pretty much correct according to the packet.

I'd go with that unless you can work out what they are up to with their cooked weight on your packet!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Are they allowing for sauce on the cooked one at all?
> 
> We normally use dried pasta and I've never read the packet, Carbs and Cals says just divide the cooked weight of the pasta (without sauce) by 3, and that seems to work for us.  Which seems to agree with your uncooked info.  I can't imagine that there's a huge difference between fresh and dried pasta!
> 
> ...



Thanks Sally, it's in a pasta bake though so I might have to fish it out to weigh it   I've never come across such weirdness on their packets before, and I've had my calculator out to try and work out how they're getting the figures and have just had to admit defeat!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

MacG3 said:


> I'd do anything for a tiramisu
> 
> Sorry I can't help, I get so confused with what the food manufacturers suggested servings, many times they're not even divisible by the number of items in a packet.



The tiramisu is going in, I've been waiting a week for it, even if I have to just eat the veg in my veg and pasta bake


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 3, 2014)

How heavy is the entire DRY bag?


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> How heavy is the entire DRY bag?



350g total dry weight


----------

